# Game of thrones theme park?



## SeverinR (Dec 17, 2013)

game of throens - Bing Videos
I think this is a funny video, well done.

"Darth Vader is bad, and his assistant is a mouse."


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 17, 2013)

LOL that was the best one yet, thanks for posting!

Watching Joffrey get smacked around never gets old


----------

